# 1926 Schwinn Excelsior Truss Frame



## Joshua Kent (May 19, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I have a 1926 Schwinn Excelsior Truss Frame I need help with. Looking to sell this however I don’t know the value, was told it’s all original except for the pedals and possibly tire pump not either. Mostly I am unsure what else could be original or not.


----------



## Jay81 (May 19, 2018)

Welcome to the cabe. Looks like an older repaint to me. Whoever painted the handlebars, stem, truss rods, fender braces and several places on the frame with grey spray paint, should not have done that, as that will hurt the value some. Hopefully whoever buys it will be able to remove that spray paint without too much trouble.
The badge is very cool. 
I would guess the value to be around $800 give or take. Maybe more because it's a truss frame. But, see what other members think and go from there.


----------



## stoney (May 19, 2018)

Welcome Joshua. Very nice Excelsior, love the colors. I am no expert but I am thinking old repaint. Others who know more than me will chime in.


----------



## Joshua Kent (May 19, 2018)

Thank you both for chiming in on this. I was afraid it was a repaint job, I wonder if I can strip it and polish everything. Would that hurt the value as well?


----------



## ZE52414 (May 19, 2018)

Idk but I like it!


----------



## ZE52414 (May 19, 2018)

Joshua Kent said:


> Thank you both for chiming in on this. I was afraid it was a repaint job, I wonder if I can strip it and polish everything. Would that hurt the value as well?



I would use goof off and Rags or OoOo steel wool on the chrome. Maybe if it’s spray paint mineral spirits and a rag. I wouldn’t mess with the fenders or frame unless you want to spend tons of money on the restoration. Looks like a pretty cool bike.


----------



## Joshua Kent (May 19, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> I would use goof off and Rags or OoOo steel wool on the chrome. Maybe if it’s spray paint mineral spirits and a rag. I wouldn’t mess with the fenders or frame unless you want to spend tons of money on the restoration. Looks like a pretty cool bike.




Sounds like quite a bit of work for something that looks IMO pretty decent. Someone spent some serious time redoing it if indeed it was redone. I shall wait for more reply’s on others with knowledge


----------



## Jay81 (May 19, 2018)

Like Zach said, I wouldn't mess with the frame, fenders ect. But removing paint from areas that it don't belong (bars, stem, fender braces) would make it more appealing. Or leave it for the next guy, it's up to you. Just realize you might take a price hit due to those areas if you decide to sell it as is.


----------



## stoney (May 19, 2018)

Joshua Kent said:


> Thank you both for chiming in on this. I was afraid it was a repaint job, I wonder if I can strip it and polish everything. Would that hurt the value as well?




Myself, I would not strip the paint on the frame + fenders. Get the paint of the chrome and I would leave it. I think it looks pretty decent for the repaint. Keep us posted.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 19, 2018)

If you decide to sell I would list it on here first! There’s a great classifieds section .

The chrome pieces would take just a little elbow grease. And would look much better. Just my opinion!


----------



## Joshua Kent (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Joshua Kent (May 24, 2018)

I removed every spec of BS dark grey spray paint. I used Goo Off Pro Strength Graffiti Remover, took me about 5 hours of rags and Q-Tips to make it perfect.

Whoever spray painted was trying to cover up the beauty of 90+ years of being old. Yes there’s some spots with rust but damn, to cover that up and make it ugly is just sad. I’m glad I was able to get some advice from y’all and do some justice for this wonderful bike.

I am afraid that the crossbar between the handlebars is not original after finding two of these that have been sold in the past few years. The completely rusted out tireless one I found sold for $1250, not sure what the other one sold for. 

I believe the paint or powder coating is original as there are rusted spots that ate through that with no other types of colors underneath or in the vicinity.


----------



## cyclingday (May 24, 2018)

@Joshua Kent 
It looks good!
I sent you a PM about a possible purchase, if you are still interested in selling.
Check your in box.


----------



## stoney (May 24, 2018)

The bike looks great, nice work.


----------



## Jay81 (May 24, 2018)

Looks much better now!


----------



## Joshua Kent (May 24, 2018)

For sale - $1600 obo 

Need a quick sale for some med bills


----------



## Joshua Kent (May 31, 2018)

Bike is sold


----------

